# help please



## ashley (Feb 5, 2008)

my boyfriend gave me a 2 guppies. they are both males. and they are extreamly agressive twards my females. all of them. even the non guppies. they just always want to breed, and there pecking at the females necks so much that it's making there necks bright red. I don't know what to do. i have them in a breeding net right now. i'm not sure what to do. is there anything i can do to make the males less agressive? or am I stuck with them?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd say you are stuck with them being aggressive unless you have enough room to add more female guppies......but it doesn't look like that will work, since they aren't just partial to guppies.  I'd suggest trading them in for something else. Hopefully your boyfriend we'll understand that they didn't work out.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ashley:

As JOM indicated adding more female guppies may help.

I attempt to keep 2 (and sometimes 3) females for each male.

Having more females to attend to may also reduce their aggression toward the other fish.

TR


----------



## ashley (Feb 5, 2008)

i have 10 females. i think it's enough female guppies. lol
there so mean I have them in thefry tnk right now while the fry are in a breeder net.


----------

